# More Progress and 98% Anxiety Free



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Some of last years interns came up to town over the weekend, one of whom I was kind of a mentor for (no not like that). A friend I have made recently invited me out and the interns were there too - its probably the biggest social event I;ve been to for a while.

Before hand there were just 4 of us. My new friend is quite quiet and relaxed and his buddy was a bit more talkative, and in the past I would have wanted to fill the spaces in the conversation. Well I'm glad to say i didnt. I just carried on with the 'empty mind' approach and the conversation just flowed. Later on when the interns showed up, I followed my own advice to concentrate on the people I 'click' with, and basically had a great evening. There was a girl there who I thought was very cute when she was an intern, and she looked great. I was chatting away to her all night and she had a great bubbly personality. Even though I was attracted to her, I didnt feel the need to babble and I think we may have even been flirting ... without thinking about it! Later on she held my arm as we were walking down the street together - it felt quite nice!

There was a beautiful but crazy girl there later who said some odd stuff to me (I think she was nervous or on drugs) and it didnt phase me. She was touching me a lot and in the past that would have got me anxious - but I was fine. I just kept that same blank mind and let whatever was gonna happen, happen. That night I noticed that quite a few attractive women smiled at me. Whoo 

More and more I am seeing that I dont need things to talk about, I dont need to try to be entertaining. All I need to do is show up and enjoy being around people I like - this from being a total loner hermit three months ago.

Whats the 2%? At one point when talking to the talkative guy, there was one of those moments where I thought I'd said 'the wrong thing' and they went quiet. I had a temporary hit of anxiety that made me dizzy - but then it turned out that they had gone quiet because the general conversation had gone back to something we had deliberately dropped earlier - because talkative guys girlfriend had felt left out! So I hadnt done anything wrong - I was just responding to the convo that talkative guy had restarted. Anxiety over nothing.

Ross


----------



## GaSS PaNiCC (Mar 27, 2007)

SUCH YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY PWNAGE, congrats man, ive never heard of this blank mind approach care to share what it is thanks. My anxiety has been bad past week or so but i am fighting it **** this


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Gass

haha I love your replies - they are written in Gass-ese!! The blank mind approach? Its the thing I'm babbling about to Dipper in the "Art of Conversation" thread. I know I write WAYYYY too much so maybe you haven't had the necessary three hours to read it :lol 

Give it a wee scan, its the one where I'm comparing conversation to martial arts and boxing  For me it works better than drugs! I suppose its basically 'letting go'.

Ross


----------



## GaSS PaNiCC (Mar 27, 2007)

u think im gonna read that useless garbage? FUK YES ill give it a look in a minute thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Ouch. And Yay.

Ross


----------



## GaSS PaNiCC (Mar 27, 2007)

LAUGH OUT LOUD


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Way to go Ross! Sounds like you're becoming quite the ladies man.


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

1 word:

Playa!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

so can you do public speaking in front national television yet without anxiety?


----------



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

Whoohooo!!! 

Congratulations! That's great!!!


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Congratulations on your success. 

I find your post very helpful. I have joined this forum two weeks ago and reading your posts is really helping me. 

Thank you again.


----------



## chimmychurry (Mar 23, 2011)

soooooooooooooowooooooooooooopin! totally feel you! i kinda had a similar experience tonight.


----------

